# Domain taken on godaddy- nothing there



## soleapparel (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi all!

I am new here. I received advice from my friend to claim a domain name on godaddy.com, but when I tried to it was already taken. When I go on the site, it seems like the guys just made the domain name to "park" it. Now, I have to use bigcartel, and I was wondering if I could use what I wanted to there..

thanks


----------



## v3r0n1k4 (Dec 1, 2012)

There are sites that when you type in the name to search...it shows as available...at that time. However...I believe go daddy is one of then that "saves" or keeps a record of queries so if you and ur friend or friends had keep going to sites and typing in the name u want and see its available... Go Daddy will actually BUY your name and hold it as "parked" as u say. The founder for this company actually has another "holding" company and they do auctions and brokers and all that stuff. My husband told me about this one time he is a security systems analyst or basically like an IT guy. A lot of names taken if u look up the whois information...u will see that the former founder of the company actually has hundreds of thousands of names probably "parked" under his privacy service. Best thing u can do is think of another name and be careful next time u do ur name search actually be ready to buy it at that moment u find one that works for ur market or website. Even if you cant decide about the other stuff like having them host it or what additional services you want...Just pay the $10 bux a year or so right then and there to hold the name for you because if you dont someone else will most likely the founder of the company.lol If you just rent the basic name (no services) for the year and never end up using it...ur only out 10 bux...on the other hand, thinking of a start up business or new web site and pouring all ur hard work into it and not having the first choices of the name u chose that was there one day but gone the next kinda sucks a lot. Next time jump on it. Idk how the auctions work...you might try your luck with that if this just recently happened. Maybe its just something they do to get an extra 69 bux out of you or test you to see how much your willing to pay. They probably have some fancy algorithms based on your IP adress and how many times you searched for it how many hits the web name got and how frequently to determine how much to jack u up for.


----------



## v3r0n1k4 (Dec 1, 2012)

ha actually I better take my own advice Im gonna go buy some names right now.lol


----------



## soleapparel (Dec 1, 2012)

So I can't use that name on bigcartel?


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

soleapparel said:


> So I can't use that name on bigcartel?


If its the same ?.com name no you can't, Not if it's already taken


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

soleapparel said:


> So I can't use that name on bigcartel?


You can use it as xxx.bigcartel.com where xxx is the name you want.

Keep checking back to see if the name frees up. Godaddy uses that scam a lot to lock up names folks are interested in. There should be a law against it.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Which domain is already parked by someone you can use that but you first have to contact that person and you'll buy that domain at the person's price which he demads.


----------



## evnetwork (Jul 18, 2011)

Cybersquatting - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Domain squatting is a practice that has been used by a lot of people because of the low price of domain names.
There's no law against it, unfortunately. Registration of domain names is free and companies like godaddy and sedo offer services that allow you to buy domains and park them.

It's a legal kind of scam, but if the prices are reasonable, you usually can contact the user that parked the domain and acquire it. 

Or you could just buy another domain.

Subdomains require you to own the main domain and have access to the DNS server. The process is automated for sites like bigcartel: you get a subdomain when you sign up, as part of your account.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

evnetwork said:


> Domain squatting is a practice that has been used by a lot of people because of the low price of domain names. There's no law against it, unfortunately. Registration of domain names is free and companies like godaddy and sedo offer services that allow you to buy domains and park them.


It's one thing for you or I to cybersquat, but for Godaddy or their subsidiaries to do it after you've looked up, but not purchased, a name from them is just wrong.


----------



## evnetwork (Jul 18, 2011)

it might not even be them: as far as i know, they offer a "parking" service, where you purchase the domain name and set a start price for bids on the domain, for other people to buy it.

this is why you would need to find the user that owns the domain and go kick his ***


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Nothing in the OP's original comments suggests GoDaddy took the domain from under him, only that it was already taken when he tried to purchase it. The vast bulk of domains are either parked or without a valid DNS record, so they don't resolve to anywhere. The only way to determine if a domain is available is to do a whois lookup.

I have heard instances of people using GoDaddy's whois, determining a domain is available, but not getting it at that time. When they return days or weeks later, it's been registered. I don't know if this is actually true, or if they simply mistyped it the first time around, or whatever. In any case, it's actually not illegal, and in one case I heard they were able to get the domain for the regular price, but had to register through GoDaddy.

Anyway, I've never personally had trouble using the whois.sc whois lookup. Domains I've researched, and then later wanted, have never been registered out from under me.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

evnetwork said:


> I personally use whois.domaintools.com


That's whois.sc, but with a slightly longer URL


----------



## Zippy Doodah (Jul 10, 2011)

soleapparel said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I am new here. I received advice from my friend to claim a domain name on godaddy.com, but when I tried to it was already taken. When I go on the site, it seems like the guys just made the domain name to "park" it. Now, I have to use bigcartel, and I was wondering if I could use what I wanted to there..
> 
> thanks


 Yep! That's exactly what GoDaddy does. What Veronica, said. They have a company in Texas that they monitor domain name inquiries and if it looks good, they snag it up. Remember they don't pay what you do to park it. They did the same thing to me, but I learned my lesson. I was doing domain name inquiries a couple of years ago for potential web sites, (that I now have). I inquired about Captain Tshirts.com. A day later I thought, that was a good domain and went to register it. Low and behold it wasn't available any more as it was the day before. I ran a whois search on it and a company in Texas came up as registered owner of the domain. A little more searching and I found out the company was owned by GoDaddy. A little advice. Stay away from GoDaddy for anything. They are known for playing games when you Host with them, too. I believe they have grabbed domain names from unsuspecting web site owners when those domains came up for re-newal. Be careful. Do your domain inquiries on Network Solutions.


----------



## Zippy Doodah (Jul 10, 2011)

As far as wanting a domain name that someone owns? Forget it. Ten years ago or so, people thought a domain name made the business. That's not necessarily true anymore. It's the business that's important. Write down a list of domain names that you want, or that you think would be good for your business. There are still, 1000's of names that are available. Unique domain names are more effective than specific ones. Who would have thought "Yahoo" would be so popular?


----------

